# Thrawst(5AC)is leaving.:(



## stevethecuber (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh no...He's videos are my favourite(no offence other 5AC members,i love your videos).but thrawst is my favourite...He's going to college and might not be able to upload videos for a long time


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks for the support guys,he said in his video that he is going to Earlham College in Indiana,he also said look out for him at Cincinnati opens.anyway,admin.i think this thread will be worth the discussion.


----------



## brunson (Aug 28, 2009)

Keep it on topic, infraction given.

Thrawst had some of the first educational vids I could find when I started. I'm not a big one for video tutorials, but his sub-30 solves at the time seemed heroic and I was encouraged by them. We can all look forward to his summer breaks.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 28, 2009)

That sucks, he'll probably still post once in a while.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 28, 2009)

im gonna miss those random videos


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 28, 2009)

Hmmm, maybe its the college i chose....
But in college, i actually have more spare time than i ever had in school...

I'm a freshman as well, and so far, ive never been so laidback in my life.

What im trying to say basically is, he may still have time to make lots of other videos.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 28, 2009)

lol no kidding...

i think that maybe they should fill his spot with someone else, then there will still be five. idk if i like any of them the most i had stopped watching some of them, such as memyselfandpi his voice messes with my ears(no offence nothing personal) and monkeydudes voice just bugs me but meh, however i did tend to watch thrawsts, ltbk, and the pests vids and, from what i can tell, itd be a good decision to have someone replace thrawst,or at leas cover for him until he can get a vid up, maybe then he could be saturdys guest... hmm idk


----------



## Logan (Aug 28, 2009)

sad, Lance is leaving too. but he'll still make videos every once in a while for 5AC.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 28, 2009)

yeap,even pestvic.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 28, 2009)

pi's 18 is he going to college. and how old is monkeydude.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 28, 2009)

pi's 18?he look's younger


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 29, 2009)

Pi looks 14..


----------

